# My Fishies! :D



## mwei

I finally decided to pick up my DSLR to take some pics of my fishies that I currently have! It's been a while since I took any pictures at all..I've been going some really harsh photo withdrawal these [email protected]@ 

"Unnamed Female Veiltail Betta" 










"Serenity, the Female Crowntail Betta" 










"Boss, the Male Veiltail Betta"










"Neon Tetras" 










"Guppy Fry"










"Poseidon, my best guppy"










"Pregnant Female Guppy" 










"Female Guppy" 











What do you guys think? Comments? Tips?


----------



## mwei

[CURRENT SETUP]

Camera: Canon Digital Rebel XS (1000D)
Lens: Canon EF 35-80mm f4.0-5.6


----------



## NWA-Planted

I like poseidon, very gorgeous little guppy!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Michael T

Great pics, killer camera. Poseidon kicks @ss!! Very cool fishies.


----------



## I<3<*))))><

Poseidon stole the show for me! Stunning boy ya got there!

Love the pics!


----------



## verongome

great pics man love it !!


----------



## mwei

thank you all, haha!


----------



## mwei

The new male betta fish! 











Serenity!











The Dominant female betta! 











My friends's guppies!


----------



## mwei

My red tailed female guppy!











My new and very first lyle tailed guppy! 











New multicolored tailed female guppy!


----------



## migs_hernan

Wow, I like all the picture you posted here. Nice shots! You also have awesome fishes, congrats for that!


----------



## PinkRasbora

Stunning pictures. I love the names you have given your fish. =]


----------



## mwei

*New Canon 35mm F1.4L lens*

It's been a while since I posted photos here! :icon_frow

Here are some test shots with my new *Canon 35mm F1.4L* lens with my Canon *T1i* DSLR! All photos shot at _f1.4_! 

My favorite type of guppy, the Tequila Sunrise Guppy:









My favorite, one and only, molly! Rescued this guy/girl from local petco: 









The attention seeker of the tank, the Dwarf Gourami:


----------



## Islandgaliam

Awesome pics! The tequila sunrise guppy is so pretty


----------



## mwei

Islandgaliam said:


> Awesome pics! The tequila sunrise guppy is so pretty


Thanks! The tequila sunrise guppies always steal the show~ :hihi:


----------



## mwei

"Cherry Barb"

Another shot with my new Canon 35mm f1.4L lens with the Canon T1i!


----------



## mwei

My last and final camera gear upgrade finally came in today, the Canon 5D mk iii! 

Here's a test shot of my Aqueon Evolve 2 nano tank!


----------



## mwei

Cherry Shrimp: 


























Plants in my planted Aqueon Evolve 2 Nano Tank: 









Anyone know what plants these are? All I know is that they should all be of the rotala species? _(Minus the Java Fern, Hydrocotyle Sp. 'Japan', and Anubias) _


----------



## mwei

Baby Albino Bristle Nose Pleco on CO2 Diffuser


----------



## mwei

Photos shot with Canon 5D mk iii + Canon 35mm f1.4L 

Still trying to get myself more adjusted to this setup. :hihi:










2.5 Gallon Nano Dirted/Planted Community Tank

Tank is kind of a mess as I started to neglect this tank quite a bit. Will clean things up when I get the change to do so. 










2.5 Gallon Nano Planted Community Tank

Tank is kind of a mess as I started to also neglect this tank quite a bit. Will clean things up when I get the change to do so. 










1 Gallon Planted Nano Tank

Tank has been set up for only 3 weeks. Water is still cloudy white but is clearing up more and more now. This is my one and only tank that sits in front of a window that gets lots and lots of sun. 










Shot of the rotala rotundifolia(?) in the planted 1 gallon nano tank


----------



## mwei

Wave-point Mirco Sun 6,500k Daylight High Output 8-Watt LED Fixture on the Aqueon Evolve 2 Nano Tank: 
















Newly Dirted/Planted 5 gallon Fluval Chi with new Wave-point 12-Inch 16-Watt Daylight Micro Sun LED High Output Clamp Light:










Hydrocotyle Sp. 'Japan' Pearling in Nano Aqueon Evolve 2 Tank:
















Pogostemon Helferi, aka Downoi:


----------

